# MellonFriend's 2023 Kidding Thread



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I can't believe it's already that time of year to make my kidding thread! 😱

First up will be Prim (Kikobian Kinders Selkie) due January 19th. This will be her third freshening and she will be four in February. She was bred to Cullen (Black Mountain Kinders Robby) which is a repeat of her last kidding. Prim is absolutely _huge_ already. I'm guessing she's going to have four since she's been looking even bigger to me than she did last year when she had three.
























Here's Cullen:









Next up will be Bella (Kikobian Kinders Raven Black) due February 26th. This is also her third freshening as well as her being four in January. She is bred to Phantom (Black Mountain Kinders Lightning). This will be a repeat of the pairing that produced her daughter Murphy. Bella's not as far along as Prim, but I'm thinking she's looking smaller than last year when she had four. I have a feeling she's going to have only two this year. She wasn't really cooperating to get her picture taken. 😅
















Here's Phantom (his white face is finally growing out of his pee staining. Yay!) :









And finally, I am so, suh-so excited to announce that last up is Maranatha Kinders Murphy, my first homebred girl. She is due March 22nd. This will be her first freshening and she will turn two in the beginning of March. I'm also especially excited for this pairing because she is bred to a buck whom I just purchased in July, King Arthur (Rustic Acres Hendrix). I cannot wait to see Murphy's udder to come in! I just love her. 🥰
















Here's King Arthur. I can't get over how fast he is developing!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yay! Can't wait to see them babies


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

What gorgeous pairings! Can’t wait to see all the kids!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yay!! Can't wait! Prim is so big!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Ahhh I can’t wait to see those cute little Kinder babies!!! 😍


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my goodness. I’m so excited to see the babies, and I have to admit that I’m extra excited to see Murphy’s and Arthur’s offspring. Your goats all look so good! And wow, King Arthur is growing so quickly. He is developing so well and living up to that royal name.


----------



## Abbigoats (1 mo ago)

They are so cute! Great pairings. Is Prim named after Prim in the Hunger Games series? It would kind-of make sense, seeing as she has a goat.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay!! I can't wait to see your kids this season. It should be exciting with Bella's pairing and seeing Murphy's udder🥳


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Yay!!!! Also I love that hay bag idea! Your goats are very pretty 😍


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

How exciting!! I can not wait to see you 2023 kids! Everyone looks great and Prim does look rather large, like she's carrying quads! 😍


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Thank you everyone so much! I am so supremely excited. I think I'm most excited to see Murphy's udder even more than I'm excited to about seeing her kids. 😄



Abbigoats said:


> They are so cute! Great pairings. Is Prim named after Prim in the Hunger Games series? It would kind-of make sense, seeing as she has a goat.


Not entirely, but I like multi meaning names, so I have thought of that! 😃 She's primarily named for Frodo's mother, Primula in Lord of the Rings. All of my goats are named after characters from pop culture. 😊


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

yay!!! I love Murphy! She is so pretty and Arthur is so handsome! He has grown so much.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Awe, they do all look fantastic 😍
Super exciting to see who has what and what the mixes do. And I’m sure your power couple won’t disappoint 😉🍀🤩


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay!! How exciting!!!
You have such beautiful goats! I think quads for Prim too. 
It will be exciting to see your first grand baby goats!!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Who is Murphy named after?


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Oooh you have some pretty ones 🥰 good luck with your kidding


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

BloomfieldM said:


> Who is Murphy named after?


Murphy is named after Jessica Chastain's character in Interstellar. 😊


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Murphy is named after Jessica Chastain's character in Interstellar. 😊


Oooo thats good movie!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> Murphy is named after Jessica Chastain's character in Interstellar. 😊


I mean Murphy is clearly prettier than Jessica Chastain… but otherwise a fantastic name sake!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Haha, yes, I agree that she is prettier. 😄 I saw Interstellar in the theater, and it was an amazing experience. I'm a huge fan of the director Chirstopher Nolan.


----------



## CecilandNellie (Aug 17, 2014)

MellonFriend said:


> I can't believe it's already that time of year to make my kidding thread! 😱
> 
> First up will be Prim (Kikobian Kinders Selkie) due January 19th. This will be her third freshening and she will be four in February. She was bred to Cullen (Black Mountain Kinders Robby) which is a repeat of her last kidding. Prim is absolutely _huge_ already. I'm guessing she's going to have four since she's been looking even bigger to me than she did last year when she had three.
> View attachment 242197
> ...


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They’re all so gorgeous!! I’m so excited to see Queen Murphy and King Arthur’s, Prince and Princesses! They’ll be so cute and regal like, I’m sure 😂😍


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

So exciting! Hope all goes well with healthy kids and dams! Prim is huge! Definitely thinking 3-4! 😄


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

All of your goats look amazing! Im especially excited to see King Arthurs fist wee ones. I really like his color and build! And Prim....is huge ( in a good way) It will be fun to see what & how many wee ones you have!🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝👍


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Thank you all so much. It has been amazing watching Arthur grow. He has changed so much since I got him. Here's a flashback! I was so worried that I had bought such a scrawny little thing. 😝


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😊


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Aww he was so little! He’s changed so much


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Prim has one month to go as of this past Monday! I've started monitoring her keytones, not because I'm suspicious, but just because she's so huge already that it worries me. But so far they are negative, so that's great.























I think Bella's tummy is starting to come in.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

They look really good!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> Prim has one month to go as of this past Monday! I've started monitoring her keytones, not because I'm suspicious, but just because she's so huge already that it worries me. But so far they are negative, so that's great.
> View attachment 243082
> View attachment 243083
> View attachment 243085
> ...


Are you monitoring ketones in urine? How does this work for goats?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, Prim IS big!! Good job being on top of the ketones.
They both look great!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

BloomfieldM said:


> Are you monitoring ketones in urine? How does this work for goats?


Yes, you can use the human test strips for urine. I've been carrying the bottle around in my pocket for a few days waiting to catch her peeing. 😄


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Look at that big ol belly! 😍 I can't wait to see her kids


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww they look great! Wont be long now!💖


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> Yes, you can use the human test strips for urine. I've been carrying the bottle around in my pocket for a few days waiting to catch her peeing. 😄


I bet that’s fun


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

BloomfieldM said:


> I bet that’s fun


Depends on your definition of fun, I guess. 😅 I saw her going and had to drop the hay bags I was carrying and still I missed it by a few seconds. Thankfully she did pee on a fallen log which collected a little puddle for me. 😆


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow, Prim looks plump. They both look so good. I can’t wait to see Prim’s little ones.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> Depends on your definition of fun, I guess. 😅 I saw her going and had to drop the hay bags I was carrying and still I missed it by a few seconds. Thankfully she did pee on a fallen log which collected a little puddle for me. 😆


Yeah my goats pee right in front of me all the time but as soon as I needed to collect it, they would stop. Glad you got some 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m gonna say quads for Prim. 3 bucks and a doe


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m going to say quads for Prim too. Three doelings and a buckling. 💖💕💗💚


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m gonna say quads for Prim. 3 bucks and a doe


NOooo I don't want three bucks! 😮 I'd really like two bucks and two does if I had my choice, I would like to keep a wether from her to raise for the freezer this year, and I have a buyer looking for a buckling, plus there's a chance I'll be keeping a doeling out of her, and then there's all the people on my waiting list that want girls, so, two of each would really suit me! I would be absolutely shocked if she didn't have four, I'm keeping my mind open to the idea of five too. 😏


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Ah! So exciting! I can’t wait. I’m going to guess two bucklings and a single doeling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All looking great 😊


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

So exciting! I can’t believe how big Prim is! Hoping you get 2b, 2d out of her! Or maybe 2b, 3d - she’s huge!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> NOooo I don't want three bucks! 😮 I'd really like two bucks and two does if I had my choice, I would like to keep a wether from her to raise for the freezer this year, and I have a buyer looking for a buckling, plus there's a chance I'll be keeping a doeling out of her, and then there's all the people on my waiting list that want girls, so, two of each would really suit me! I would be absolutely shocked if she didn't have four, I'm keeping my mind open to the idea of five too. 😏


Well that's ambitious. Look forward to seeing what she actually has. I'm going to be excited with you for Murphy cuz I know exactly what that feeling is like I have several this year I can't wait to see what the udders are like.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I was going to get updated pictures this morning before the rain started, but Prim didn't want to eat all her grain this morning and I thought she was acting slightly off, so I checked her temp and sure enough, it was 104.3*. She's been coughing and sneezing too. Her appetite seems a little diminished although she is eating. I started her on penicillin and administered garlic, yogurt, vitamin b complex, vitamin c, oregano and orange essential oils, and vet-rx. Did all that again in the pm, and her temperature was down to 103.7* at around 6:30 pm. She ate almost all her pelleted food at that time, but didn't want any alfalfa pellets. I'll check on her again at 9:30 and then also maybe again overnight depending on what I see at 9:30. She doesn't seem too congested, but coughing does seem a bit rough on her with her belly being so large. By the way, her ketones are still negative. I guess I don't really have any questions, but I do worry what kind of affect this will have on her and her kids since she's due in about two weeks.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh, I’m sorry Prim is sick. It sounds like you’re doing everything you can to get her feeling better. I hope she recovers quickly. I can imagine how worried you are with her due date right around the corner.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope she gets better quickly. You got on top of it right away.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

So sorry to hear she isn't doing well! Good thing you're very on top of it! Keep us posted!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sending well wishes for Prim!! I hope she gets over this fast, whatever it is.
You are a great goat mom to catch this so quickly. You obviously know your goats well.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Poor baby. Hope she feels well soon!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Healing vibes to Prim. Hopefully she bounces back quickly


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks everyone! 🤗 She was doing really good at 9:30 when I checked on her. She cooperated much better for her vetrx than she did the first to times. Although, I think she was wanting to eat it instead of inhale it. 😅 Temp was 103.8* and after I messed with her, she stayed up and ate some hay and straw and I saw her poop and pee, so I feel pretty settled for tonight.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I hope she’s feeling much better come morning 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no Prim, you don’t want to feel icky when you have those kids…get to feeling better asap!
Good catch @MellonFriend ….hopefully you nipped it in the bud.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

🤞🤞


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

No fever this morning! 103.2* so still on the higher end of the spectrum. I'd like to see it come down further. Still not too keen on her pelleted food, but eating hay at least! I read on the VetRx instructions that it says to use for four days, does that mean I can use it only for four days straight and not more? Why would that be?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

She did great when I took her out in the pasture for some grazing time. She followed along, albeit a bit slower than usual, but that could just be the max speed of her waddle. 😄 After returning to the barn, she stayed out and at hay for a half an hour while I guarded her from Bella stealing hay bag. 

So here's the culprit. She's on day 135. I really need to get crackin' on kidding prep with what could be only ten days! 😱








I think her udder is definitely starting to fill.
















Bella's baby bump has begun. I think I'm thinking three at this point for her. No udder filling as of yet.























Neither udder or baby bump for Murphy yet, I don't believe. I'm terrified she's not actually pregnant, but there's really no reason to think that she isn't. 😅
















Just inflate already! 😆


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Some extra photos since the lighting was great for photos today.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

All three look great!
They have such a wonderful paradise there ♥!
Lucky goats!

Good luck with Prim! I hope she is on the mend and stays good .


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m relieved Prim seems to be on the mend. I’ve honestly never read the VetRx instructions. I usually just put a drop or two in each nostril as needed. I wouldn’t think it would hurt to use for more than four days though. 

She is definitely looking bigger and closer. And Bella’s bump is getting pretty big too. Murphy is going to keep you doubting yourself until she can’t hide it anymore and the baby bulge and bag go on full display. 

Those are beautiful pics!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Lovely pics and goats! How far is Murphy? I have a FF that is over 100 days now, I think about 110 or so...and she's just starting to have more udder starting. Another is about 90 and I can feel something small but nothing showing.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I hope she continues to mend! Beautiful pics 😍😍


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Ten days to go?! I lost track of time. I don’t even have my popcorn ready yet!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Those girls have some big baby bellies popping 🤩🍀💕
So exciting!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

So exciting!! I think VetRX is all natural ingredients, none of which I know to be harmful, so I wouldn’t worry about giving it for more than four days. You could always skip one day if you were really worried too.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> Lovely pics and goats! How far is Murphy? I have a FF that is over 100 days now, I think about 110 or so...and she's just starting to have more udder starting. Another is about 90 and I can feel something small but nothing showing.


She's only 68 days in. I'm just being very impatient I know. 😅 I'm glad to know that I can start looking for signs at the ninety-day mark. 

Prim's doing even better today. Less cough and sneezing, no temperature, and she's really acting quite normal!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good 😊 

I think you can use VetRx for a little longer.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

I always love seeing pics of your girls and you're a great photographer. I've got an FF this year who's almost exactly Murphy's age and term, and she's not showing nearly as much of a bump as the other girls who aren't first-timers. Someone once told me that the more times they've been pregnant, the earlier they'll show, because they've, and I quote, "lost their girlish figures!"


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

wheel-bear-o said:


> I always love seeing pics of your girls and you're a great photographer. I've got an FF this year who's almost exactly Murphy's age and term, and she's not showing nearly as much of a bump as the other girls who aren't first-timers. Someone once told me that the more times they've been pregnant, the earlier they'll show, because they've, and I quote, "lost their girlish figures!"


Well thank you for the compliment on my photos! I think a lot of it has to do with my camera, it seems to make every picture look great. FFs are the hardest to wait for! 😝


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

So glad Prim is on the mend!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗😁


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

MellonFriend said:


> Well thank you for the compliment on my photos! I think a lot of it has to do with my camera, it seems to make every picture look great. FFs are the hardest to wait for! 😝


My trick is burst mode. My camera isn't that good but even if the photo quality isn't great it's the best way to catch them at a good moment which makes all the difference! I have so many goat pictures I had to upgrade my Google storage


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

wheel-bear-o said:


> I always love seeing pics of your girls and you're a great photographer. I've got an FF this year who's almost exactly Murphy's age and term, and she's not showing nearly as much of a bump as the other girls who aren't first-timers. Someone once told me that the more times they've been pregnant, the earlier they'll show, because they've, and I quote, "lost their girlish figures!"


I have a several kidding doe who's had triplets and quads. She was FAT when I got her last year and a week from kidding now at a healthy weight has less of a belly than she did then 🤷‍♀️ Pretty sure she's not carrying quads this time though


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I will note that their bellies do drop from the ligaments stretching out so older does may carry lower, depending on their build, but in my experience the ones with more body capacity tend to show less because they have ample space in there. Does with that are shallow are more likely to stick out because there's nowhere else for kids to go, which makes them more uncomfortable and could be a factor in toxemia risk depending on the extent. Love me a nice deep doe! It's one of the first things I look for.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

MellonFriend said:


> Nudder or baby bump for Murphy yet, I don't believe. I'm terrified she's not actually pregnant, but there's really no reason to think that she isn't. 😅
> 
> Just inflate already! 😆
> View attachment 244026


If Murphy is a FF I think she has some early development there. The teats get bigger and there's a small handful of mammary tissue that has to build first before they're capable of producing milk to fill. They'll be more like a dry proven doe instead of a maiden. Tends to start around 6-8 weeks out.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> If Murphy is a FF I think she has some early development there. The teats get bigger and there's a small handful of mammary tissue that has to build first before they're capable of producing milk to fill. They'll be more like a dry proven doe instead of a maiden. Tends to start around 6-8 weeks out.


Well that's what I've been waiting to hear! I took a look at her today and thought that I was maybe seeing some teat enlargement. 😃🤩 I think she's a pretty roomy boday capacity style doe, so if she's only got one or two kids in there, I can easily imagine she wouldn't show very much.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

MellonFriend said:


> Well that's what I've been waiting to hear! I took a look at her today and thought that I was maybe seeing some teat enlargement. 😃🤩 I think she's a pretty roomy boday capacity style doe, so if she's only got one or two kids in there, I can easily imagine she wouldn't show very much.


My first ever set of triplets was from a FF who was so small I thought she was packing a single. Sure hid them well!
If she'll let you feel her up you should be able to tell if there's something there. Good to get them used to it anyway if you plan to milk. I'll start groping any possible milking prospects as kids, lol. I have a doeling now who won't be (Boer, bad teats) but she likes it


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> If Murphy is a FF I think she has some early development there. The teats get bigger and there's a small handful of mammary tissue that has to build first before they're capable of producing milk to fill. They'll be more like a dry proven doe instead of a maiden. Tends to start around 6-8 weeks out.


Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh she'll let me touch! I'm not sure why I haven't yet. 😅 I've been petting her udder area since she was born to get her used to it. She'll sort of hunch up to let me get a better scrub. 😄


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Well I gave it a try and I didn't really feel anything. 🤔 I did have to keep my gloves on though, because without them she kept popping around because my hands were too cold. Maybe she's just not developing yet.

@Rancho Draco, your Prim's the same amount along as Murphy, are you able to feel any udder on her yet?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I need to get her on the stand and see if I can feel anything. With all her hair I can't see anything and she's on to me now. I tried to feel for an udder last week and she freaked out and ever since she has made sure to keep her rear end away from me 😆


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Rancho Draco said:


> I need to get her on the stand and see if I can feel anything. With all her hair I can't see anything and she's on to me now. I tried to feel for an udder last week and she freaked out and ever since she has made sure to keep her rear end away from me 😆


I'm _dying_ to know, so make sure you let me know when you try! 😄


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh she'll let me touch! I'm not sure why I haven't yet. 😅 I've been petting her udder area since she was born to get her used to it. She'll sort of hunch up to let me get a better scrub. 😄


That's a normal reaction; they do it when kids are nursing to try to make it easier for them to find the udder. Even doelings will normally do it as a reflex. I've had does do it to the extent they practically touch the ground, lol. Not helpful when you're trying to milk a FF!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Good example from Cassie years ago. She's not doing it to an extreme degree but she has her belly sucked up and her rump tucked under (it wasn't really that steep) which makes the teats poke out more instead of being hidden up between her legs. Definitely makes a difference when they have small tight udders like she did. Little man was all over it!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Good example from Cassie years ago. She's not doing it to an extreme degree but she has her belly sucked up and her rump tucked under (it wasn't really that steep) which makes the teats poke out more instead of being hidden up between her legs. Definitely makes a difference when they have small tight udders like she did. Little man was all over it!


Yep that's it! I have seen my does do that too. Your Cassie there sure has nice and smooth fore udder attachments! 😍


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

MellonFriend said:


> Yep that's it! I have seen my does do that too. Your Cassie there sure has nice and smooth fore udder attachments! 😍


No dairy in her either, at least not recently. She was 5/8 Kiko 3/8 Boer. Sold her several years ago (wild as hell) but I still have a daughter from my foundation Kiko buck who's due next week and looks to have triplets again. Much calmer and she has a decent udder for a meat goat too.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Well Prim was more interested in her feed tonight than thwarting my udder search attempts so I was able to get a good feel. Her teats have definitely changed. A little longer and feels like the mammary tissue is just now starting to develop. Everything's still hidden under all that hair so no picture but I don't think the change would be very visible anyways. Mia is I think due 3 days before her so I'll have to check her out in the morning. She gets locked in the milk stand for private all you can eat breakfasts since she's at the bottom of the totem pole and I'll be able to check her then.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Mia is definitely starting an udder as well. She's hairy too so nothing picture worthy yet but hopefully I'll have something worth taking a picture of not to long from now.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

All my goats have such hairy udders 😆


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Rancho Draco said:


> Well Prim was more interested in her feed tonight than thwarting my udder search attempts so I was able to get a good feel. Her teats have definitely changed. A little longer and feels like the mammary tissue is just now starting to develop. Everything's still hidden under all that hair so no picture but I don't think the change would be very visible anyways. Mia is I think due 3 days before her so I'll have to check her out in the morning. She gets locked in the milk stand for private all you can eat breakfasts since she's at the bottom of the totem pole and I'll be able to check her then.


Well that makes me nervous about Murphy. Maybe I didn't give it a good enough try or I just don't know what I'm feeling for. 🤷‍♀️ I'll have to try again.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Alright, I tried to get another feel and I honestly have no idea if there's something there or not. I think her teats _might _look a bit longer, but I also feel like I could be telling myself that. 

Here's a side by side comparison with her udder back in July before she was bred. Tell me the truth, do you think there's any change?  I kinda think there is, but it could just be all the hair. 😶


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

MellonFriend said:


> Alright, I tried to get another feel and I honestly have no idea if there's something there or not. I think her teats _might _look a bit longer, but I also feel like I could be telling myself that.
> 
> Here's a side by side comparison with her udder back in July before she was bred. Tell me the truth, do you think there's any change?  I kinda think there is, but it could just be all the hair. 😶
> View attachment 244373


It does look like it to me, but only going by the picture it could be the hair throwing me off. I'd need to feel her up myself to have any confidence in it. How far out would she be? Hand or pasture bred? Any changes to her vulva? I'm not great at telling by that until they're close but FF do have more changes there too.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She looks so much wider now 🤩
It is hard to tell with the hair. I wouldn’t stress about it tho, it’ll come ❤


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> It does look like it to me, but only going by the picture it could be the hair throwing me off. I'd need to feel her up myself to have any confidence in it. How far out would she be? Hand or pasture bred? Any changes to her vulva? I'm not great at telling by that until they're close but FF do have more changes there too.


She's 74 days in. Hand bred. She's generally a tail down sort of gal so I haven't been able to catch that in a picture as easily. You bet that I'll be trying to look now though. 😏



Boer Mama said:


> She looks so much wider now 🤩
> It is hard to tell with the hair. I wouldn’t stress about it tho, it’ll come ❤


I know, I'm just being impatient! 😬 I just need to hold my horses. 🤐


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I think I'm seeing some change there but the hair does certainly make it tricky.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

MellonFriend said:


> She's 74 days in. Hand bred. She's generally a tail down sort of gal so I haven't been able to catch that in a picture as easily. You bet that I'll be trying to look now though. 😏
> 
> 
> I know, I'm just being impatient! 😬 I just need to hold my horses. 🤐


Ah, that's pretty early to seeing any changes. I usually don't until about 6 weeks out, even on FF. Maaaaaaaybe 8 if they're early developers and I'm paying close attention. I wouldn't be worried about not having anything yet. 

Mine also tend to hold their tails up more as they get close which makes it easier to monitor changes. I have one who's so loose it looks like it's about to slide off 😂 It was like that when I got her though, it's not from pregnancy. No idea on her history but she's not too old so it's not like she's popped out a dozen kids.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Tomorrow is day 145 for Prim. She got her maternity butt haircut yesterday. Her udder is nowhere near go-time fill and her ligaments are still very much there. I am concerned that I won't be able to go on udder fill because since her sickness, she's not eating alfalfa pellets like she should. I'd usually have her eating two cups of alfalfa pellets twice a day and she's really only eating one cup once a day. I've been supplementing her calcium with CMPK gel, and of course she has her dairy pellet that she's eating great, but it just makes me wonder if she's not going to balloon up like she normally does because her nutritional needs aren't quite being met. I don't know this is the case, but I'm suspicious.









Look how giant she is! 😳


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Gosh she’s huge  it’s hard to believe she’s so close! To me it seems like she was just bred yesterday. Probably not to you though, who sees her everyday  I guessed quads for her and I’m thinking I’ll be right 🫣 Watch her have huge twin bucklings


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Gosh she’s huge  it’s hard to believe she’s so close! To me it seems like she was just bred yesterday. Probably not to you though, who sees her everyday  I guessed quads for her and I’m thinking I’ll be right 🫣 Watch her have huge twin bucklings


No _way_ is she having just two. That would be so, so shocking. I think there's a chance she'll only have three, but I still think quads are most likely. 

I went and looked at pictures of her udder last year around day 144 and it looks about the same as it does now, so my fears of her udder not filling are lessened now.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, she is huge!
I would think her udder would fill regardless of alfalfa intake, when her body is preparing for kidding.

I think 4 as well. 
Good luck with kidding!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She does.look large😁 are you watching her urine for ketosis? Since her health issue? Her ankles arent swelling or anything right? I understand when they arent as healthy, it happens so quick. I hope she has a easy kidding and healthy kids, i have no idea how many..


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

She is big. And beautiful. She looks really good still, you can’t tell she’s had any issues. Her coat still looks great. I’m guessing triplets. 2 doelings and a buckling.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I was gonna say her udder looked pretty good to me at this stage.. but what do I know. I hope she kids smoothly. Perhaps her appetite is down due to all the kids in there?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> I would think her udder would fill regardless of alfalfa intake, when her body is preparing for kidding.


That's been her way historically. She's always given everything she has into milk production, so I think I'm likely worrying for no reason. (What a shock 😅🙈)



Moers kiko boars said:


> She does.look large😁 are you watching her urine for ketosis? Since her health issue? Her ankles arent swelling or anything right? I understand when they arent as healthy, it happens so quick. I hope she has a easy kidding and healthy kids, i have no idea how many..


Yes, I am monitoring her keytones. Not even showing up as trace, so I think she's good to go on energy levels as we speak. She's really acting quite normal. Her appetite is great for any other food that isn't alfalfa. I'm probably just micromanaging. She likely knows what she needs more than I do. 



BloomfieldM said:


> I was gonna say her udder looked pretty good to me at this stage.. but what do I know. I hope she kids smoothly. Perhaps her appetite is down due to all the kids in there?


I'll have to find last year's picture of how inflated she gets. It's shocking how much more she can fill.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

This was last year about five hours before she kidded. You can also see her belly there with trips. I think she's even bigger.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

MellonFriend said:


> Tomorrow is day 145 for Prim. She got her maternity butt haircut yesterday. Her udder is nowhere near go-time fill and her ligaments are still very much there. I am concerned that I won't be able to go on udder fill because since her sickness, she's not eating alfalfa pellets like she should. I'd usually have her eating two cups of alfalfa pellets twice a day and she's really only eating one cup once a day. I've been supplementing her calcium with CMPK gel, and of course she has her dairy pellet that she's eating great, but it just makes me wonder if she's not going to balloon up like she normally does because her nutritional needs aren't quite being met. I don't know this is the case, but I'm suspicious.


For body condition I've always had better results from adding fat - BOSS is a great source and has good vitamin E content too. But if you're concerned with protein for milk production you can use calf manna. I don't like to push protein in pregnancy though because I don't want huge kids so I usually don't add it until after they kid. Fat doesn't go into growth like that. 
Both are highly concentrated so you only need a little top dressed on their other feed. If you add BOSS do it very gradually (even more than usual) because they don't process fat as well as we do and their rumen needs time to adjust.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> For body condition I've always had better results from adding fat - BOSS is a great source and has good vitamin E content too. But if you're concerned with protein for milk production you can use calf manna. I don't like to push protein in pregnancy though because I don't want huge kids so I usually don't add it until after they kid. Fat doesn't go into growth like that.
> Both are highly concentrated so you only need a little top dressed on their other feed. If you add BOSS do it very gradually (even more than usual) because they don't process fat as well as we do and their rumen needs time to adjust.


She's already getting two tablespoons of BOSS twice a day. My dairy grain is high in protein, and I only upped that within the past week. I would have kept it lower if she hadn't stopped wanting the alfalfa. Besides, it's really not her body condition I'm worried about. I'm more concerned about her becoming hypocalcemic or not producing enough colostrum without the alfalfa.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

MellonFriend said:


> She's already getting two tablespoons of BOSS twice a day. My dairy grain is high in protein, and I only upped that within the past week. I would have kept it lower if she hadn't stopped wanting the alfalfa. Besides, it's really not her body condition I'm worried about. I'm more concerned about her becoming hypocalcemic without the alfalfa.


I've never had an issue with it and I don't feed alfalfa anymore. Goats don't seem to be very prone to it compared to cows. I do offer does some Tums after they kid but most aren't interested. I have Cal-Mag-Co (was recommended over CMPK) just in case but I've only used it once. The grass hay I feed has more calcium than most and my total Ca/P ratio is about 3:1 which is right where I like it. Rather err a bit on the high side but not by too much. No cases of UC either (I never grain bucks).


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’ve got my popcorn ready!  Come on Prim! I’m guessing quads


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Look at her beautiful udder. Can’t wait to see her babies 😍😍


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh wow, I picked a good time to join in! She sure is huge. I’m gonna guess five! Two bucks and three does.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Feira426 said:


> Oh wow, I picked a good time to join in! She sure is huge. I’m gonna guess five! Two bucks and three does.


I would really love two bucks and three does! 😃 I guess that would mean I'd be bottle feeding one though. 😏


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’ve only had quads… never had had quints yet. But I guess never say never 😂


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

It's not completely unheard of in kinders. I know of a few breeders who it has happened to. We shall see!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Well, you were talking about bottle feeding… an experience you still needed to have!
Now we are expecting 5! Come on Prim, we want to see them now!


----------

